# Apple Cider Vinegar vs. Aspirin Toner?



## ooonitsreekooo (Jun 6, 2005)

I did a board search and didn't find an answer to my question so here it is...

Apple Cider Vinegar Toner vs. Aspirin Toner

I am currently using an Aspirin toner that I make out of Dickenson's Witch Hazel and uncoated aspirin two times daily. This is working well and does not dry my skin, but I just recently discovered talk about ACV toner on another board and it sounded worthwhile to ask you girls about, so...

What do each of these toners exactly do for your skin?

Which one would be considered better for extremely acne prone skin?

Would it be a good idea to put aspirin in an acv toner, or not?

Thanks!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

is this acv good for sensitive skin? Also does it burn when you put it on?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* is this acv good for sensitive skin? Also does it burn when you put it on? ACV burned when I used it full strength from the bottle. When I watered it down to 50/50 it wasn't so bad. I've just been using it for spot treatment because I don't really like the smell and I'm a little concerned that it still might be too strong for my skin, but it really sped up the healing of my acne spots these past few days.


----------



## destiny (Jun 6, 2005)

wouldn't adding the aspirin into the ACV alter it's PH? or not?


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2005)

Ooh interesting.. I don't know if we even have apple cider vinegar in Ireland but i'm gonna check it out coz this sounds like a cool toner!


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone... making a trip to Trader Joe's to get ACV today!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't know if I'd combine the ACV and aspirin toner - I think I'd use one or the other. You could use one in the morning and one at night, or at least that's what I'd do. I love the ACV toner - I need to start using it again!


----------



## smilingface (Jun 11, 2005)

I have heard that mixing 50/50 water and acv as a toner helps with acne. I have never tried it myself but I think it would be exfoliating.


----------



## seshiru (Oct 7, 2005)

WHAT??? i want to clear it up again. I cud drop an aspirin in the ACV toner and use it? that sounds wonderful but am just scared if there is any side effects, or is it too harsh or whatever. Enlighten me first before ill start on this. TY sisters


----------



## seshiru (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:
I don't see why you couldn't drop an aspirin into the ACV. All aspirin is ..is salicyc acid ..so you are bumping up the ACV's abilities. There shouldn't be any side effects but I would water down the ACV some if you are going to do that. Sister? may i ask how many aspirin cud I put in ACV? in grams please. coz I saw an aspirin in my house for 1 tablet its 10g, so how much shud i put? You reply is very much appreciated. Thank you so much in the name of beauty!!!


----------

